# Newbie - Performance for 97 XE P/U 2.4L?



## Guest (Feb 9, 2003)

What can one do for a 12-valve 2.4L (side distributor) in 
a 97 XE pickup? (Auto/OD trans).
How far can this block/trans be pushed?

All I want is some better umph to help counter-act the 
4-cyl/auto transmission wimp syndrome for my niece, 
who just bought the truck. - It is in perfect shape 
mechanically, with relatively low mi (101K).

Have LOADS of room on exhaust side of engine compartment 
for a mild turbo. - What works best for an auto trans?
Turbo, or just some big manifolds and a bigger cat?
I'm just guessing here, any leads/sources greatly appreciated.

Jeff K. (Newbie)


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

*hardbody performance*

i once had a 94 nissan hardbody p/up . 2.4 auto, and the modifications i did that made a big diffrence is
1) remove air filter top(two wing nuts)and replace nuts w/out top

2) remove eng.fan assy. and add an electric fan.

3) remove 2 after cat mufflers and install 1 freeflow muffler.


i did these mods and my auto pick up was pretty quick,also they are cheap mods,and no turbo required  .


----------

